# Would you rather live in Britain or America?



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

Say if you were quite well off? Obviously, it depends where you lived but say you could choose between living in London/Birmingham or a great British city versus New York/Los Angeles or one of the biggest American cities? Which would you pick and why?

If it's neither of those places, where would you live?


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Probably the USA. I heard the taxes in Britain are high. That is what my supervisor told me and his father lived in Hyde Park of London. I wouldn't live in a city. I hate cities. Even if I had all the money in the world I would never live in a big city. I rather live out in the country.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

America is where I want to be. I hate England with a passion, it's whole system is a complete joke.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Britain, without doubt. But then, I'm suffering from a somewhat pathological admiration for Britain. If I ever get to live in London I'll be able to regard my life as completed.


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

I lived in UK and liked it. I was in a good uni, people were overall friendly or indifferent, food was good and culturally speaking it was interesting. 

The US attract me but just for travelling, it is too big for me to live there. And the lack of health care, proper holidays etc is kind of a problem when you are used to having social welfare and 4 or 5 weeks of paid holidays. I would love to go visit some areas though.

But so far it's Ireland I love the most


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

America. I'm from here, I feel safe here, and we are allowed to own guns here. I vote for America.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm extremely happy living in the US. No desire to change that.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

BelieveInFreedom said:


> America is where I want to be. I hate England with a passion, it's whole system is a complete joke.


I know a guy who recently moved here from America and he reckons the political system is equally as much of a joke over there as it is here.. :|


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I've lived in America my whole life, and I love it here, but its kind of stale living in the same place for so long. I love British culture, but I'd have to go there a few times to determine if I wanted to live there.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I know a guy who recently moved here from America and he reckons the political system is equally as much of a joke over there as it is here.. :|


I've heard the same but it still seems such a better place. I've always felt I belong there. England is so boring to me and I want to live in a big city; the ones in America seem so amazing, especially LA.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I've never been to England, but I want to visit there so bad. I fantasize about living there for a few years.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I would love to live in the US, but I'd probably miss the UK. It all depends on which area you live in. I really like where I live but I find the weather too depressing and some of the people very annoying over here.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

BelieveInFreedom said:


> I've heard the same but it still seems such a better place. I've always felt I belong there. England is so boring to me and I want to live in a big city; the ones in America seem so amazing, especially LA.


I get what you mean, America has all the cool sh*t 
I'm not sure how my anxiety would handle living in a city though.. :b


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

BelieveInFreedom said:


> I've heard the same but it still seems such a better place. I've always felt I belong there. England is so boring to me and I want to live in a big city; the ones in America seem so amazing, especially LA.


Enjoy the smog. Living in a big city isn't the best idea


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Sweden, if only i could speak the language.


Is it possible to survive out there speaking only english?


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I get what you mean, America has all the cool sh*t
> I'm not sure how my anxiety would handle living in a city though.. :b


I'd just keep trying to force myself to go out and meet people, It's so hard though!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd have to answer this on a state by state basis. I want to travel right now and I'm getting a bit stir crazy so I'd probably take the opportunity to move to most places. In the US states I like that I also could live in are: Northern California, Oregon, Hawaii maybe and Washington. Minnesota seems nice too. There's a lot more places I'd like to visit though. Also anywhere that has mountains, big forests, and beaches near by is a plus. I feel like many places on the East coast could be nice too, the weather would be a little more similar to the UK and the time difference more reasonable so I wouldn't mind living there either.

Someone I knew who I have on facebook is moving to Washington soon and I am so jelly I'm jelly, or jello.

I want to live in Japan for a bit too at some point.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Daniel C said:


> Britain, without doubt. But then, I'm suffering from a somewhat pathological admiration for Britain. If I ever get to live in London I'll be able to regard my life as completed.


It is _very _ expensive, my advice to anyone would be: unless for some reason you have a _desperate _ desire to live there specifically, live somewhere else near by for cheaper and just travel into the city when you feel like it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Britain would be preferable. It would be nice to have health insurance and good public transport.


----------



## Anonym (Aug 14, 2010)

Murica. But it sure wouldn't be in Los Angeles or New York even if I was well off and could live in a gated community.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Vancouver canada.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

France is my favourite country in terms of living anywhere I want. I'd choose America over Britain in an instant though, no idea why but I really am not a fan of British culture and lifestyle.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

I love living in America. I was born and raised here. There is a lot to hate, but there is also a lot to love. 

However, I would like to live in my family's homeplace of Herefordshire.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Britain, hands down. I dislike the United States greatly. I know Britain isn't without it's problems but given the options there's no question.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Id have to live in both for a few months to decide. English weather is a bit of a turn off though and I HATED London. A lot of my friends are in the USA as well, it would be cool


----------



## ske (Aug 5, 2013)

Canada. European climate and I'd only be a border away from muh freedums. It's a win-win.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I would like to live in Montana. And I would marry a round American woman, and raise rabbits, and she would cook them for me. And I would have a pick-up truck, or umm... possibly even...a recreational vehicle, and drive from state to state.

It's good to have dreams, dreams of Montana...


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

i would say America, simply cuz its bigger, not gloomy all THE TIME, and also cuz I really value my privacy


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

If I lived in britain I could hang out with my online friend in for real

But i'll stick with the USA


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't even have to think about my answer too hard.
I wonder why it is that most merican people always want to come down to london.
In the past couple of years I've hardly seen any tourists at all, cause the world has realised how sh*t england is, finally.


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

BelieveInFreedom said:


> America is where I want to be. I hate England with a passion, it's whole system is a complete joke.


Ditto friend.
As soon as I save up enough money I am going to america and never looking back. The economy in britain is almost laughable. The government is just s***, it doesn't care for it's people and only does care if there is some profit to be had. I was born and have lived in great britain all my life amd there is nothing great about it.

America, here I come!


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I would live in usa just for the cars they have I love american muscle cars and that the only reason


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

Britain


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

Britannia!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

BelieveInFreedom said:


> America is where I want to be. I hate England with a passion, it's whole system is a complete joke.


And America isn't ?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I've never been outside of the US, I would love to give Britain a try for a little while.


----------



## adifferentgirl (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm going to stay in the North of England, but I couldn't tell you why. I don't even like the idea of London, although it's likely I'll have to live there for a few years at some point for work. 

I'm originally from the far North (Cumbria) and now live in Manchester. I would like to live somewhere like Saddleworth (if I ever get that rich!) which is in the countryside verging on the Pennines but is still only around 20 minute commute to the centre of Manc.

I'm not patriotic at all, and I've never been homesick. I love travelling. But for some reason, i don't want to leave the North for too long....weird that, must be a sense of identity thing. Us Northerners are pathologically proud of our grim and rainy, unfarmable land...

Don't think I could live in America. It's partly the climate (though I know that's really varied). My friend recently went travelling in the northern states. Washington was one of the them, can't remember where else, and she said it was over 30 degrees every day. My pale skin can't cope with that! I come up in a rash with anything over 25! But I think it's probably also partly a weird fear of American culture. Probably just because I've only seen it on TV and don't know what it's actually like. TV makes it seem really fake I suppose. It gives you the idea Americans are really loud and talk about their feelings too much!!! I'm absolutely certain that's not true! I like the culture in Mediterreanean (spelt wrong...) countries and would definitely live in Barcelona for a few years. Love that city. Not forever, though.

I should visit the states and stop being such a bigot!!!


----------



## adifferentgirl (Jul 26, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I want to live in Japan for a bit too at some point.


Would love Japan. I'd like to live in the northern mountains, though (have I remembered my Japanese geography right...?) I don't like the idea of Tokyo. But I'm not much of a city lover unless it's low-rise and small!


----------



## adifferentgirl (Jul 26, 2013)

tilo brown eyes said:


> Ditto friend.
> As soon as I save up enough money I am going to america and never looking back. The economy in britain is almost laughable. The government is just s***, it doesn't care for it's people and only does care if there is some profit to be had. I was born and have lived in great britain all my life amd there is nothing great about it.
> 
> America, here I come!


Not to make this political...but you know that US politics is MORE like that right? The economy has picked up there more than ours has (I think?), but America has a much freer market than the UK.

The Democrats are closer to the Tories than any other British party and the Republicans are just ****ing crazy! The politics in America is one of the biggest things that puts me off it. I struggle to understand how extremism thrives over there. I mean, yeah, we have UKIP and the BNP, but it's pretty tame compared with people like Rick Perry WHO ACTUALLY RAN FOR LEADERSHIP! Was it him who said you can't get pregnant unless you really want to have sex so rape can't lead to pregnancy and if it does it can't have been rape and the woman is lying? Or was he the one who decided the best economic strategy was prayer?

Everybody should have their own political opinions and there are many who support people like UKIP and the Republicans, which is fine. But if you're trying to escape an uncaring government who do everything in the name of profit, I'd look for a more socialist country than a right-wing one. Try France.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I really liked London when I visited and would live there for a year or two just for the experience. Overall, long term, I prefer the US though.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

I'd like to move to the UK. If I could go outside of Europe, I'd probably pick Canada.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Both countries are annoying and over the top. I want to move to a normal country haha...like Canada.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Out of the two, Britain, given i have already lived there in the past for 3 years (mostly in London).

I don't like the idea of leaving Europe anyway. All my trips to other countries were still in this continent


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I hate England with a passion is one I've not heard before lol but that aside this thread is is pretty typical with 99% of British people wanting to live elsewhere, some Americans wanting to live in Britain, and most people from neither country wanting to live in the US.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

adifferentgirl said:


> Would love Japan. I'd like to live in the northern mountains, though (have I remembered my Japanese geography right...?) I don't like the idea of Tokyo. But I'm not much of a city lover unless it's low-rise and small!


Tokyo is expensive and crowded I've heard I might be interested if I found a job that paid enough but otherwise I'd rather live elsewhere and just visit Tokyo I'm interested in Hokkaido but I think starting out living in Kanto might be better. I'd be open to living in most places though.

You mean the Hida mountains? I bet it's really lovely there, I love mountains.


----------



## Everton (Jul 15, 2013)

I knew this would be a bunch of Americans licking the Uk arse and Uk'ers licking the Usa arse lol

Grass is always greener... 

If I had a lot of money... American mansion with pool and sprawling land (Would be dirt cheap compared to here too) + Golf course next door., also the weather

I would miss Goodison Park tho


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I would love to experience Britain. I'm fascinated by the culture and Top Gear is a pretty cool show, although slightly racist sometimes lol. Overall, I'd want to live in Los Angeles. It's pretty near to where I live, it's what I'm used to, and it's where I'd want to be atm. I feel the need to live in a city because you have most of what you need. Plus, I love the beach. There are a quite a few d-bags and narcissistic people here, and some areas are pretty shady, but its just something you have to deal with. At the same time, the area is very culturally diverse, so you can experience many different cultures without leaving the state.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I wish I could travel the entire world, and then decide. Im not a huge fan of America, its ight here I guess. Other places have a much richer culture and history though.. Id love to experience that.

Ive seen a lot more of Mexico than I have of Canada, even though I live a hell of a lot closer to the Canadian border. I spent 2 months in Mexico City as a teen.. but Ive only spent a day in Victoria, BC when I was little. All I remember was disliking Canadian hotdogs. Lmao :stu


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a similar lists of gripes for both countries. But Britain has crappier weather than a lot of the US, so I'd rather stay here. I guess if I were to pick another country to live in it would probably be either one of the Scandinavian countries. Except they're so cold, so I guess I'm not sure.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Probably somewhere else. Like Japan, Egypt, Italy etc. At the moment though I'm thinking of moving to N. Ireland, and nowhere else in Britain is preferable for me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

mark101 said:


> God I wish 99% of whiny British people would leave :clap


I'm not sure if this is directed at me? I was quoting another poster who said they hated England with a passion... I think I was using my phone at the time so it complicates things a bit.

here's the quote:



BelieveInFreedom said:


> America is where I want to be. I hate England with a passion, it's whole system is a complete joke.


Note I don't believe that, I was just pointing out how typical it is. I hear this stuff all the time from people.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Richard Pawgins said:


> Sweden, if only i could speak the language.
> 
> Is it possible to survive out there speaking only english?


In one of the larger cities you definitely can.
The larger cities have universities and international communities.
I'd encourage you to try to learn a bit of Swedish and socialise with native Swedes, but you should be able to get by just fine.

If I had to choose between the US and UK, I'd definitely pick the UK.
I would love to visit the US and see different parts of it, but there are too many things I disagree with culturally and politically to live there.

If I had to move to another country, it'd be between maybe Norway, Germany, England and Scotland, depending on what was waiting for me there and what job I could find.
But I'm going to vote Britain for this pole


----------



## Introspect (Aug 9, 2013)

Britain.

i don't like either countries very much - yet i'm trapped into the comfort and familiarity of London. clinging to wahts familiar - im not too uncomfortable living in other cultures, i just dont know how happy i would be.

i'd rather live somewhere else where i feel the culture is evolved, mature and not full of dicks.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

adifferentgirl said:


> It gives you the idea Americans are really loud and talk about their feelings too much!!!


In my experience that's true..

I really like both countries. I've visited the US a couple of times because I have family living over there, and there are lots of things I really like about it... and I'd pick NYC over London any day. I'd love to spend a few years living there someday, but I think I'd only ever want to settle permanently in the UK. I'd find any other culture hard to adapt to, and the benefit of the NHS goes without saying. America is much too individualistic for my tastes.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

adifferentgirl said:


> It gives you the idea Americans are really loud and talk about their feelings too much!!! I'm absolutely certain that's not true!


Was reminded of this :b


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I wouldn't mind living somewhere like the north east or west coast of the US just to compare lifestyles. I'm also interested in moving to the continent and one of my life goals is to spend a few years (at least) living in another north west European country.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

probably america but i'd miss the english humour and other stuff we have over here

i'd live in one of the warmer states though, either california, florida or arizona just for the nice desert scenery. 

are there any states in the us where its sunny year round?


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Britain, without doubt. But then, I'm suffering from a somewhat pathological admiration for Britain. If I ever get to live in London I'll be able to regard my life as completed.


Same here. I have always loved the UK, but have never had the opportunity to visit 

Maybe it is my distant relations to Lady Di and my English ancestry on my Nana's side that influences me.

I have been in the States for some time now and there is nothing special keeping me here, except family I guess. There is not a lot of historical preservation going on in the States. I love exploring history, traversing ruins, and what-not. In the States there is not a lot of preserved history to be had, unless you live in the Northeast.

If I did live in the U.K., I might opt for the Mid-lands region in a small village or in the country instead of living in the South.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

'Murica. But I'd rather live in Amsterdam or somewhere in Sweden.

(Just a heads up to people who think London is awesome: It's a ****-hole. lol)


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> (Just a heads up to people who think London is awesome: It's a ****-hole. lol)


Doesn't it depend on what specific area one lives in? For instance, the posh West End versus the trendy East End. I heard Chelsea was pretty bad, is that true?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

shyguy1990 said:


> Doesn't it depend on what specific area one lives in? For instance, the posh West End versus the trendy East End. I heard Chelsea was pretty bad, is that true?


It's more diverse than that, some places have an extremely high crime rate and then the next street you turn can be posh. Chelsea is mostly a posh area but when you head south a bit and it gets rough. Pretty much anywhere in central London is safe and posh but as you travel out, it gets dangerous.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> It's more diverse than that, some places have an extremely high crime rate and then the next street you turn can be posh. Chelsea is mostly a posh area but when you head south a bit and it gets rough. Pretty much anywhere in central London is safe and posh but as you travel out, it gets dangerous.


Good to know. So basically anywhere in the stereotypical 'tourist area' may be safe.

So if I take the tube to the country then I might be safe by bypassing the bad parts, hopefully.

I guess that the whole 'city of 1,000s cameras' really doesn't correlate with safety.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

shyguy1990 said:


> Good to know. So basically anywhere in the stereotypical 'tourist area' may be safe.
> 
> So if I take the tube to the country then I might be safe by bypassing the bad parts, hopefully.
> 
> I guess that the whole 'city of 1,000s cameras' really doesn't correlate with safety.


Yeh, tourist areas are safe, other than the terrorism threat but that isn't really something to worry about, you get that in most places. The cameras don't work at all, most of them don't work anyway.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I chose "somewhere else." I love France and Argentina, so maybe one of those. Although if given the choice between the US and Great Britain, I'd choose the latter for sure.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Japan plz!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

United States of America. Is there a place on Earth that's greater than America?

England seems so crowded and condensed.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Britain, not sure where, but I'd prefer to be there than America. Or most places in Europe anyway.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Having lived in the US and only visited the UK, along with online friends that live there, it's a toss-up.

US:
New York: No, never.
Los Angeles: It is my hometown, but it is too congested and unbearable now. Still, I wouldn't mind certain corners of it. With the financial resources and free time to take trips, along with living wherever you wanted, it would be decent. I the racing I did down there, and I liked San Diego, but the COL and work situation became unmaintainable.
A small remote rural place: Great options. I semi-found that here, but I still suffer from traffic due to the comical commutes people are willing to make for work.

GB:
London: I couldn't live in London. At all. No chance. It's far too busy, though it's probably the most livable (culturally) of the three big cities. I'd be lost without being able to drive, for example.
Rural NW England: I had an affinity for this area. Would be able to live there, but have no clue what I'd do for a living.
Rural SW Scotland: Better than NW England. It's where my family came from (for thousands of years) and I think there's still a clear epigenetic effect on me. It's one of a very small number of places on earth where I don't suffer from allergies, for example. The people there made me feel unusually comfortable, too.
Edinburgh: Owning a car would be a liability, but far easier than London. It's almost certainly the most livable big city there.

Of course, the laws would make it hard for me outside the US. I go shooting occasionally, which I couldn't do there. I also have pocket knives that wouldn't be legal to own there.

Each is truly unique and I'm sure I could handle either. By choice, it wouldn't be a big/congested city in either, though.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Milco said:


> Was reminded of this :b


Whoo yeh! David Mitchell!

Anyways, I'd love to live in America... the only problem would be the lack of free health care, but it isn't like I get ill often.

Everyone seems way happier and accepting of others over there.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm not Arabian nor Roma but I still wouldn't want to live in the UK. I'd rather live in the US with Obama's Hispanic witch hunts.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

the prescription/psychotropic drug restrictions in britain are ridiculous and leave many to self-medicating via a variety of means. those with mental illness(es) are better off in a country that's much more willing to treat patients with medications deemed as necessities - it's all about quality of life.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Great Britain. You're so close to so many varied cultures and geographies and history. America has great geography and different cultures in different areas, but nothing like Europe. I could travel for 2 days and end up in FL where I could get the same exact meal at an identical Panera (which is an exaggeration, FL has great cities too, but most of Americana is pretty identical no matter where you go, with some exceptions of some great cities), or I could travel 2 days from Great Britain and end up in what feels like a whole other world. I did a mini road trip through Europe (very mini, from England to Denmark) and while the highways weren't different than America, we went through Belgium a little and what I saw was so pretty. And Denmark was so so lovely.
I love parts of America, and I would adore travelling my country further, but I mean, if I were to live somewhere where I could travel to other parts easily, I'd want to live near Europe. Travelling to Denver is a dream of mine, but along the way I'm going to see the exact same things in towns that feel identical to one another. I've driven thousands of miles through America and it's just not much fun, because America's history is so much younger than Europe's. The geography of America can be stunning, but not much more than that. If I want to travel, I'd love to travel through Europe and experience that history and the culture that's developed in centuries and centuries and centuries. In Great Britain, I'd have that opportunity. I want to start saving to go to Europe/Great Britain this summer, since I have a couple of relatives there (in England and Italy--Rome, in fact!). Trouble is whenever I save, I lost my marbles and spend it all.

Politically, though, I'm not knowledgeable enough to base my opinion on that.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

The UK of course. You could go hiking around the isle of Skye, Ireland, Scotland whenever you want. Then hop a train to Europe and tour around the eurorail system. Take a ferry to Norway, hike all around fjords and stay in hostels the whole time to save money.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

UK = EU now ?


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd stay in the UK, or move to Germany. As a place of residence America holds little that interests me, would be fun to visit but I'm not sure I'd want to live there.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Bluestar29 said:


> UK = EU now ?


What? The UK has been in the EU for ages lol. Some people want to leave it though if that's what you mean.

Annoyingly, the Spanish prime minister has supposedly said they won't back a bid for Scotland to join the EU if it gains independence. I think because they don't want areas of their own country to get ideas and go independent too.

But yeah the UK is one of the EU member states. I'm not sure on all the effects to be honest, but it's easier to get work in other EU countries and stuff.

*Edit:* Nevermind, I get what you were saying now. To be fair you can't compare a country(ies) as small as the UK to a massive country like the US. A closer fair comparison would be Europe and the US so it makes sense that people are including Europe in it.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Bluestar29 said:


> UK = EU now ?


Most people are referencing the proximity to the EU that Great Britain has. Which is valid.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

for some reason I like the thought off living in the Nevada desert, looking for ufo's..


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> *Edit:* Nevermind, I get what you were saying now. To be fair you can't compare a country(ies) as small as the UK to a massive country like the US. A closer fair comparison would be Europe and the US so it makes sense that people are including Europe in it.


Make sense I guess. Country vs continent


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Despite the lack of healthcare, America. I like its geography - long, open roads and deserts. Plus, they have all night diners where you can buy waffles and ****. I'm kind of basing this on the film "The Hitcher", but yeah. Also, they have elk in America. Magnificent creatures. 

In reality though, I'd be just as miserable in either country.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Richard Pawgins said:


> Sweden, if only i could speak the language.
> 
> Is it possible to survive out there speaking only english?


Most western europeans know english so yes.

I plead canada


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Britain 

Not even once


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Out of the two, I'd say England because they have publicly funded healthcare like Canada. I don't want to have to pay thousands of dollars if my appendix bursts. Yes there's insurance but it ain't cheap.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Britain and America are crap places to live if you aren't rich. Britain would be worse though if you were poor on the whole.
In America, you at least have more opportunities to better yourself and have higher wages, so can afford a home and material things easier. Plus America isn't so overcrowded and has more space for new arrivals, also the economy is stronger, more jobs available overall and more freedoms. 

I choose somewhere else, either Australia or Sweden, but I can't speak Swedish so Canada instead.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

America. I didn't read the qualification before I voted though. I wouldn't choose to live in the British Isles (I'm Irish) because of the weather. Clouds constantly target that region because of natural geothermic forces. I would tour though if money were no issue. I'm not a sun worshipper however and dislike heat more than cold. So I'd probably move right back home where I'm from--New York City where winter is still cold and summer is hot enough. Just living in Virginia seems like there's no winter and 9 months of Summer. fooey.


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

I'll take the US of A over Britain any day.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 11, 2005)

I think it's hard to compare the two considering they are so different. To put things in perspective, the UK is roughly the size of Michigan or Oregon. The United States has so many sub-cultures, gov't and political differences, geographical/climate changes from region to region, state to state and often city to city that you can't just make one big sweeping generalization about the entire country.


----------



## Ammmy (Oct 16, 2013)

I live in England and as soon as I'm finished with education I am outta' here.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I would want to live in Britain if it wasn't so restrictive. I mean, no weed, no guns... **** that's ****ed. But other then that I think it's an interesting region.

I think I prefer the west coast though.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm confused by the amount of people who live in Western Europe who want to go to America - no free health care, guns, more violent crime, higher wealth inequality, religion still influencing politics, no subidised higher education, high rates of police brutality, lack of public transport, no maternity leave, lack of paid holidays etc.

So basically, unless you've got a job that pays well above average you're not going to be living the 'American lifestyle' that you've seen on TV and in the movies. All the things that you take for granted here are not even offered to you over there - bear that mind. Being an average joe here is infinitely better with much more chance of getting yourself up the ladder.


My vote would be go to Canada personally (or maybe Japan)


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I'd leave the United States for the UK in a heartbeat.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Americans are weirdos that spell centre and metre wrong. Why would I ever want to live there?


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

America. I have always wanted to live there, but it seems like lots of people here who are from there really hate America, but it still doesn't change the fact that i really want to live there.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Aussie Land!


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Mister Haych said:


> probably america but i'd miss the english humour and other stuff we have over here
> 
> i'd live in one of the warmer states though, either california, florida or arizona just for the nice desert scenery.
> 
> are there any states in the us where its sunny year round?


Florida is nicknamed the sunshine state, but in reality it rains here almost half of the year. Due to it being a peninsula we are much more susceptible to thunderstorms especially at this time of year. And hurricanes, don't forget about the hurricanes. Overall, the weather here is a hit or miss. The beaches are some of the nicest in the country though, I'll give it that.

I've also lived in California and the weather is more bearable there. It's a lot less humid. And if you're looking for culture California's the place to be because of all the Latinos and Asians living there. The cost of living is higher there though, which is why my family decided to stay in Florida.

As for Arizona, I've only been there once. But I imagine that it would be the sunniest because of the land being covered in desert. I just wouldn't want to sit around in 100° weather even though baking cookies in your car sounds fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Mxx1 said:


> America. I have always wanted to live there, but it seems like lots of people here who are from there really hate America, but it still doesn't change the fact that i really want to live there.


Lol, it's not so bad but it all depends on the region/state you live in. If you're a conservative and live in the west or northeast, then your going to have a bad time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

The things I don't like about America are worse in Britain. Culturally, Americans get their reserved and boring society from the British. Visit other countries and people have closer communities, have festivals and enjoy life more.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

UK simply because it' not America.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

AngelClare said:


> The things I don't like about America are worse in Britain. Culturally, Americans get their reserved and boring society from the British. Visit other countries and people have closer communities, have festivals and enjoy life more.


'Boring' is subjective surely? I'm not sure how you can say that people in the UK enjoy life less than in other countries when they're ranked 105 in a list of countries by suicide rate and just so you know, the US is ranked 50 so that's quite the difference and little connection there. And there are many good music festivals and the like in the UK. My town is really crap but still evidently has the biggest one day carnival in Europe.

The US is very different from the UK culturally to be honest. The US is like the US and even within the US there's a lot of variation. I'd feel more at home in France than in Texas.

I've noticed you often talk about your opinions as though they are facts though, massive pet peeve of mine when people do that.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well the US is so diverse it really needs to be more specific since some areas would be considered hell and others heaven etc.

I've been to both but not enough of each to really give a fair opinion. I hated London as much as I hated LA but thoroughly enjoyed the more rural towns of England. Hope to travel more in the US soon too.

I'd be surprised if either could surpass countries in Europe though, I was quite taken aback by how amazing the Netherlands and Austria are, just the people, the vibe and the culture.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I've been to London... if I could figure out how to live in a city, that would suit me. When my mom talks of moving to another state, I can never think of an appropriate state to move to. I just... hate America. I hate the people and the culture. Now I'm not familiar with the politics of England or the rest of Europe but it just seems more ideal.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm fine with america. I've often thought to myself if i were to move out of the country I'd probably go to the non french part of Canada or Germany.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I'd be open to visiting Britain at some point or another but, I'm always going to be a So.Cali kid in my heart. LA has been everything from totally terrifying to ****ing amazing in just a few hours. Their is so much to do, so much to see, so many people to meet, so many experiences to be had. I could spend a lifetime their and still be suprised with **** i've never seen before. As long as you know the right people, or know where to look, you can find just about anything.

As far as health care goes... Unless you working some **** part time job, most jobs if you work X number of hours or are salaried provide insurance free/ or with like 50$ a month. If your ****ed and your work doesn't, or your to poor, then theirs is pretty decent insurance for about 200/month (2400) a year or Obama care. As long as it's not Obama care, you don't have to worry about Queues, can change/ or choose doctors immediately on a whim, Private rooms, Docs not medical students, can request specialists without referrals or explanation etc. Plus... Doctors get paid out the ***, so we attract some of the top talent around the world.
I've always been poor as ****, and never had any problems (and i've had some pretty serious surgeries).


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

United States, quite simply the greatest country to live in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

For someone with my personality I'd rather live here in the UK. From an onlookers point of view, America seems like a paradise for extroverts. 

Ironically, I think I'd miss the rain. There is something comforting about it.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Anduin said:


> For someone with my personality I'd rather live here in the UK. From an onlookers point of view, America seems like a paradise for extroverts.
> 
> Ironically, I think I'd miss the rain. There is something comforting about it.


The PNW, especially BC and more rural communities away from the big cities, can be fairly similar. The problem at the moment is a drought and insane influx of people from elsewhere that have messed up Portland, Seattle, and Vancouver (BC). The local cultures are pretty reserved. Up until a vote last year that was skewed completely to the immigrants in Seattle (that are ruining this place), it even had pretty sensible gun laws that made it a good blend of introverted, environmentally-friendly, liberal (marijuana legalization), decent weather, and gun-friendly laws.

Most of the U.S. is exactly as you describe, though, which is why I know I'd prefer it there.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

ericj said:


> Most of the U.S. is exactly as you describe, though, which is why I know I'd prefer it there.


Yes it's hard to generalise America as every region/state is different to the next.

I imagine that being extroverted commands respect in America due to the emphasis on jobs and skills that make money through lots of social connections. The same thing happens here in the UK, but on a smaller scale.


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave (Jun 23, 2015)

I pick Canada. Because that's where I live and I love it.


----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)

I think Britain looks nice, but I feel safer here in America with guns in my house. Also, I've heard that it's illegal to own Pit Bulls over there and your dog will be taken away and euthanized if you're caught with one. That's bull****.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

They're both places with a lot of variance. I'm not the biggest fan of my particular corner of the United States, but in the grand scheme it's a pretty okay place to live. There's places in the UK that seem like I'd enjoy more than where I'm at, but on the other hand I think Oregon might edge out just about anything else for me. There's a few cities in the South that I like, because they strike a nice balance between access to nature while still having the convenience of being a population center. 

To me this question has to be more about specific location vs specific location than Britain vs the United States.

If, for whatever reason, I had to leave the United States and was picking anywhere else in the world to go, my first choice would probably be Australia.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll stick with Canada. Pretty nice place to live.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Britain without a doubt. I've been kind of obsessed with england for years now and it's one of my biggest dreams to move there. Sure america is cool, but nah it's just way too different for me. Too much guns and jesus and horrible healthcare. I'm already european so i know and like the european culture. Canada however seems really cool and i'd rather live there than the US.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

in Britain you dont need health insurance.... you get all the free operations, medication and treatment for virtually everything on the NHS..... you have to pay for cosmetic treatments tho..... unless a medical reason caused it.. and the health care system here is still pretty advanced.

and here... you are fer less likely to get shot at.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I'd try it just to test the waters.. Love Britain though. Will never take that out of me. Visiting the states is an aspiration. I'm besotted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I'd have to go to Britain first to be able to answer this. It looks like it'd be interesting to live there, though.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm not good with change and the people I love are here in America,so it's America forever for me! I would love to travel to Britain though,provided I'd have a tour guide and plenty of time to recharge.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

America due to they have some many nice fords there and they are cheaper then here in australia


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Of the two Britain hands down, lovely accents & access to the Premier League & Europe with a similar style of governance & social welfare


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't mind living in England, I just can't stand seeing the sun only 5% of the time and rainclouds the rest of the time. For that reason I'd like to move somewhere like Mauritius or Borneo, somewhere I could get a job relevant to my degree with warm weather.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This is very loosely related.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm perfectly happy in England thanks, although it's 'Political Correctness' culture can annoy the heck out of me at times. I don't mind the weather (I'm not a 'sun worshiper' – my skin blotches in the sun), there's some great scenery if you know where to go, decent pubs and certain pockets have people with a great sense of humour. I couldn't really see myself living anywhere else unless I come into serious money. 

The only thing I would change would be the area of the country in which I live as I don't like anywhere within about a 30 mile radius of where I am. I'd also like to be somewhere more rural. Somewhere off the beaten track, but still within a 20 minute or so drive from the nearest town.

I'd love to visit America – probably on some type of touring holiday, but I would like to go home at the end of it. I honestly don't think I could live there. 

If money was no object though, I'd probably fancy a move to Switzerland or (more likely) Australia.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I live in the UK and don't have any intention of leaving. I hate change and living in a foreign country just wouldn't work out for me.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I live in UK and have no desire to move to any other country (wouldn't mind visiting America though)


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

While most people sit and b.tch about the American government and politicians, it's actually the American society and popular culture/social norms that I hate more than anything. I will choose Canada, Europe or even any Non-western continent on that aspect. As a matter of fact, I'm already pursuing something that will have me working outside of US territory by my mid or late 20s. The opportunities and basic freedoms (ie: expression, speech)in America are great, don't get me wrong&#8230;But the society and people who think that they are automatically 'privileged' to everything (without zero effort) in their life is starting to get tiresome.

I also agree with the poster that claimed America as being in 'paradise for the extroverts.' I've moved around a lot in my life and feel the same way about several parts of the US.


----------



## AllWorkNoPlay (Jul 24, 2015)

America all the way. Diverse landscapes, climates.. diverse people.. good sense of humor.. heaps to do.. 24/7 entertainment.. 24/7 shopping.. can find anything you want.. rich history, rich culture. 

I know that both countries complain about immigrants.. but the irony is that most Americans themselves were British 'immigrants', 300-so-years ago.. so I wouldn't feel that bad about staying there for a while and stealing American people's jobs.. muhahahaha!


----------



## social anxiety is ruining (Jul 24, 2015)

I live in London but I would rather live in America but Canada would be best


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I do hate American "culture" too. What we claim is Americana, which is something revolting. All the interesting culture came from immigrants or was *******ized.

Our culture is so cheap and shallow and our mores have always been pathetic. Plus the whole extroversion thing. Not only are we a narcissistic people, but we reward those who scream loudest no matter who unqualified and uneducated they are.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

What's the internet like in urban and rural UK?


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

To be fair I've never lived in the US, but I don't imagine I'd be able to put up with the extroverted collectivist culture there, plus a few other aspects of society that I won't go into in case I offend someone that are much better in Europe in general.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Amurica because ...


Well, American guys are hotter let's be frank.

Heard over there in the UK, they have wee little -oops wrong board


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The UK has zero gun rights, so no way in hell.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I've noticed you often talk about your opinions as though they are facts though, massive pet peeve of mine when people do that.


I avoid using phrases like "in my opinion" or "I think" because it's unnecessary when the statement is obviously an opinion. An English teacher drilled that into me.

I prefer lively, energetic, friendly cultures. I've spoken to many immigrants from South America, the Caribbean and even South East Asia and I often hear the complaint that America is socially boring. Neighbors don't know each other. People keep to themselves. I agree with them.

If I were to move, it would be to some tropical locale with friendly joyful people. Maybe Brazil. But certainly not Britain. No offense to the British intended.

Posted on iPhone


----------



## Depressed94 (Jun 30, 2015)

Neither Australia would be better


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i went with america (mostly because its bigger). i don't want to live there, but i want to live in britain even less.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Australia


If only I could get a visa.....


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Jamipat said:


> Say if you were quite well off? Obviously, it depends where you lived but say you could choose between living in London/Birmingham or a great British city versus New York/Los Angeles or one of the biggest American cities? Which would you pick and why?
> 
> If it's neither of those places, where would you live?


Neither, I think I want to live in Norway.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I'd definitely fit in better in Britain, but I suppose the grass is always greener on the other side of The Pond. And I'd be so close to France!


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

@Persephone The Dread hallowed by thy parks and recreation references. also, i feel i have soul bonded with you like 3% more

anyway i guess i would chose to live permanently in america if money were no object. i'm used to the culture and all. dialect/culture barriers could possibly be awkward more than interesting, blah blah, gotta be close to a taco bell at all times. otherwise i don't know if i care. as long as i don't feel more than 60% alien, i'd settle there.

but whatever back to my real life where i will probably always be excited about seeing buildings with more than 5 stories and will never see the ocean ^^


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

America. Life is easy here and we have all the ****.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*somewhere more sunny*

with water & snow & trees:smile2:

Thailand
Australia
Canada

I like English


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Murica.

Southern parts are warm and nice. It's also bigger so there would be more things to see. Law isn't as restrictive there either.
America doesn't seem as safe of a place as Britain though. Guns everywhere and ****. The culture seems more extraverted so it would probably clash with my personality more than British culture would. Also, americans wear shoes indoors.

Nevertheless, I would pick America.

Sorry UK ^^;


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Australia
> 
> If only I could get a visa.....


Why australia a 3 bed room house you are looking at 600k min we have the 2 of the most expensive citys in the world to live in


twitchy666 said:


> with water & snow & trees:smile2:
> 
> Thailand
> Australia
> ...


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I've never been to England so... America


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Britain. Can't believe US is leading the poll,oh wait,it's because most of the users on this site are American


----------



## feckoff (May 2, 2014)

I wouldn't want to settle anywhere. If I had money I'd travel between countries, living in them for a couple months.

American towns in the middle of nowhere appeal to me though. I like to look at them on Google maps. However I know I'd be an outsider and i'd get bored after a while.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> The UK has zero gun rights, so no way in hell.


you say so in the light of another stupid and pointless mass murder in a school where some nut-case used a gun because the US has hardly any gun *laws * or control

gun laws - gun rights : suddenly very different

unless you actual have very very good reasons than frankly you dont need a gun: I dont care what you say ( use a baseball bat to defend yourself )

the fact that gun crime and mass murders shootings here are *extremely* rare is a statistic that speaks for itself in whose system is the more common sense

plus you dont need health insurance here : the government \ NHS pays for a great deal of you health-care or medical operations and its usually to a very high standard

however : your climate is better


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

America, as long as I always wear a bullet proof vest, have guns on me at all times, and stay away from schools, j/k. No to be honest it's hard to say as I haven't even been to America, so I'd have to guess. I'm comfortable in Britain, but America seems interesting. It depends which part of each country as well. I love the English countryside.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

California is pretty awesome 

It's sunny year round, the people are magnificent, and the unemployment is relatively low.

There's not much to complain about here.

It's paradise. 


I also love the rest of America. I've been to the major cities but there's still so much I want to see.

Albuquerque
Philadelphia
Memphis
The ATL!!! I want to go so bad
Cape Cod
Nashville
Cincinnati 
Denver

There's way too much to do and so little time. Saving my money for some cheap flights on Southwest. I mean c'mon $39 to Vegas and $200 to Chicago. It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Haven't been to the US but I like the UK. Lots of history and lots of great rare books. Also very close to Europe.

In saying that I think I'll stay here - Australia's a great country to live in.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

calichick said:


> California is pretty awesome
> 
> It's sunny year round, the people are magnificent, and the unemployment is relatively low.
> 
> ...


Philadelphia and Atlanta are awesome cities I think you'll love both places. I want to see Denver as well. And I've yet to go to California, Seattle, Portland and Vegas. I think the furthest west I've been was St. Louis


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Did anyone ever see "dukes of hazard" I'd love to be boss hog in that deep south deep fried chicken plenty of sun and triple x moonshine strumming a banjo I'd love that so murica :/ probably looks better on tv though


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

calichick said:


> I want to go to St. Louis too.
> 
> Although I hear that the crime in the majority of these cities - Atlanta, Philly, St. Louis, etc is pretty high because the population is majority African-American.


I heard the same about St. Louis...Atlanta and Philly are fine though. I used to live in Pennsylvania and been to Philly A LOT so while there are poor areas like any major city, it's not as dangerous as you may think...also there are a lot of nice black areas in those cities especially Atlanta. So being in a black neighborhood doesn't mean you'll be a high crime area.


----------

